# Bug sur Gimp (polices)



## McSailor (19 Avril 2005)

J'ai installé depuis peu Gimp 2.2.6. (par un .dmg) sur Mac OS 10.3.7.
Le logiciel quitte au bout de 3 secondes et quelques clicks sur les flèches dans la fenêtre de l'outil "texte" pour faire défiler les polices. Dans l'aide de Gimp, ils mentionnent de multiples bugs occasionnés par les polices dans des versions antérieures.
J'ai tenté de contourner la difficulté en tapant le texte dans "AppleWorks" ou "TextEdit" et d'ouvrir le fichier dans la fenêtre du calque "texte" dans Gimp: il reproduit le chemin du fichier mais il n'affiche pas le texte tapé. Un copier-coller fait disparaît tous les styles. 
S'il y a quelqu'un ou quelqu'une qui a aussi rencontré ce  problème et qui l'a résolu...    Merci.


----------



## Spoutnick63 (19 Avril 2005)

Salut

J'ai le même matos que toi : imac G5 avec GIMP 2.2.6 sauf que je suis passé à 10.3.8. J'ai essayé de reproduire ce que tu décris sans y arriver. J'ai tapé du texte, changé de poiice, tapé comme un malade sur les flèches de défilement. Ma suggestion : passe à 10.3.8 si tu veux et/ou cherche si tu n'as pas un autre logiciel genre gestionnaire de polices qui interagirait avec une faille de Gimp.

peux pas plus. sorry.


----------



## McSailor (20 Avril 2005)

Je suis passé à la 10.3.9. et, pas de bol, c'est du pareil au même. Et si je désinstalle Gimp (est-ce qu'il suufit de jeter son icône ?) et que je l'installe à nouveau ?... Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## DeniX (20 Avril 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> J'ai le même matos que toi : imac G5 avec GIMP 2.2.6 sauf que je suis passé à 10.3.8. J'ai essayé de reproduire ce que tu décris sans y arriver. J'ai tapé du texte, changé de poiice, tapé comme un malade sur les flèches de défilement. Ma suggestion : passe à 10.3.8 si tu veux et/ou cherche si tu n'as pas un autre logiciel genre gestionnaire de polices qui interagirait avec une faille de Gimp.
> 
> peux pas plus. sorry.



Bonjour
Je n'ai pas de problème ici avec l'outil texte (Gimp 2.2.6  PM G5 1,8 bi  Mac OS X 10.3.9)
par contre pour coller le texte avec un raccourci clavier c'est CTRL V comme sous Windows.
La commande Pomme/Commande n'est pas encore intégrée

DeniX


----------



## Spoutnick63 (20 Avril 2005)

Ca y est il plante ! 

Hier soir je suis passé à la 10.3.9. So far so good.
Par contre : en tapant comme un dingue sur l'ascenceur des polices, j'ai fini par le crasher.
J'ai aussi vérifié ce que dit DeniX : moi non plus il ne veut pas faire de copier-coller avec la pomme. Ce qui est marrant c'est que le menu PASTE n'est même pas actif.
En résumé, pour le crash, je n'est pas la moindre idée et je vais atteindre la prochaine correction. Heureseusement, je ne me sers pas beaucoup de Gimp.


----------



## McSailor (21 Avril 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est il plante !
> 
> Hier soir je suis passé à la 10.3.9. So far so good.
> Par contre : en tapant comme un dingue sur l'ascenceur des polices, j'ai fini par le crasher.
> ...



Bon. Merci pour la réponse. Si j'y vais à la Sioux avec le bouton d'ascenseur, j'arrive à éviter le plantage. Si y a pas d'autre chose à faire, je vais aussi attendre la correction. Je vais leur envoyer un rapport de bug.
Pour le copier-coller avec la pomme, c'est pas moi qui en ai parlé. C'est bien sûr comme sous ouindoze. Mais n'empêche, c'est ce que je disais, le copier-coller avec CTRL+Clic ne sauvegarde ni la police ni les styles choisis.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

Je viens d'avoir le problème avec Gimp 2.2.6 sur OS X 10.3.9. C'est assez gavant, chez moi c'est systématique lorsque j'utilise l'ascenseur pour choisir une police. Et plus j'essaie, plus le crash intervient rapidement. Quelqu'un en sait plus ?


----------



## plovemax (21 Août 2005)

Ah bon vous aussi


----------

